
[FT] Microsoft unveils German data plan to tackle US internet spying - justinv
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/540a296e-87ff-11e5-9f8c-a8d619fa707c.html
======
mtgx
Maximilian Schrems said this would ultimately not qualify to EU's standards
for privacy either, and could also be declared invalid by the CJEU.

Contractual solutions here:

[http://www.europe-v-
facebook.org/EN/Complaints/PRISM/Respons...](http://www.europe-v-
facebook.org/EN/Complaints/PRISM/Response/response.html)

I think it would depend a lot on exactly what kind of data Microsoft gets from
the German company. If they're using the EU third party as some kind of "shell
company" and as a loophole through which they can extract any EU data to their
hearts' content, then that would definitely not work and will be declared
invalid in the first lawsuit.

However, if the German company abides by all the EU and German privacy laws,
and therefore gets only the data it can legally get from EU citizens, and then
only allow Microsoft to get some of that data, then that could work.

Also, the claim that the US gov can't access that data (legally) is only true
if Microsoft itself doesn't get that data. If Microsoft gets it to "improve
Cortana" or whatever, then obviously the US government can get that data, too,
if it requests it.

------
justinv
You can google the title if you don't have access since it's a paywall site
(If you're thinking of subscribing to a news site - I'd recommend the FT as I
think it's worth the cost of a subscription to get access to their news).

Or BI has a writeup too: [http://www.businessinsider.com/ap-microsoft-to-keep-
german-c...](http://www.businessinsider.com/ap-microsoft-to-keep-german-
customers-cloud-data-in-country-2015-11)

